# Έρευνα για μεσογειακή διατροφή



## curry (Jul 2, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με άρθρο του BBC, η μεσογειακή διατροφή μειώνει τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης καρκίνου (το άρθρο εδώ). 

Και όχι γενικώς και αορίστως η μεσογειακή διατροφή, αλλά η ελληνική! Μας μελέτησε το Χάρβαρντ παρακαλώ! 

Τώρα βέβαια, πώς κατάφεραν τα θηρία και εντόπισαν 26.000 Έλληνες που δεν τρώνε πολύ κόκκινο κρέας και που δεν πίνουν πολύ αλκοόλ, θα σας γελάσω... (και δεν μας εξηγούν επίσης, αφού όλοι μαγειρεύουμε και τρώμε μόνο ελαιόλαδο, γιατί στην ευχή επικράτησε εθνική υστερία με το ηλιέλαιο-γράσο;). 

Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο πάντως, αλλά όχι και κάτι που δεν έχουμε ξανακούσει.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 2, 2008)

Ναι, το Χάρβαρντ, αλλά για λόγους πληρότητας (και μόνο) ας αναφερθεί και το γεγονός ότι επικεφαλής της έρευνας ήταν έλληνας καθηγητής:

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/faculty/dimitrios-trichopoulos/


----------

